
Show HN: An open source minimal Svelte pushup tracker I made - z-x
http://pushu.ps
======
z-x
Ok, so I know there are a thousands of workout trackers out there, but I
highly believe in openness of PWAs so when I wanted to learn Svelte I just
decided to create a super minimal tracker for my pushup workout. Most of those
trackers are an overkill for me and I had no pleasure using them. To be honest
- I was keeping my old iPhone 6 just to be able to use one of the older
tracking apps that was not updated for a long time as it was one of those
simpler ones.

There are some drawbacks for choosing PWA, especially on iOS (Apple love) but
maybe we'll get there eventually.

As for Svelte - I tried it and decided to leave React/Angular/Vue behind. A
seriously good call to use preprocessing instead of virtual DOM. Love it.

Since the app was made for learning purposes I also opened the sources at
[https://github.com/z-x/pushu.ps](https://github.com/z-x/pushu.ps)

